# General > Birdwatching >  Bird Sound?

## Pif29014

Hi we have a bird(?) that visits our garden and don't know what it is. We never see it as it visits at dusk but we hear it. It makes a deep warbling sound. Any ideas please?  Thanks

----------


## Corky Smeek

Blackbirds often sing at dusk but I'm not sure your "deep warbling" description fits so I have attached a video for you to check.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSFe33dzcj8

----------


## Pif29014

Hi thanks but not a blackbird. It's a very deep warbling more a woo, woo, Woo woo woo. Very deep. 
.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Possibly a dove!!

Can you tell where the bird is located, i.e. high up on a building or in a tree. Or is it on the ground?  Is there another bird "replying" with a similar call?

----------


## Pif29014

No its flying and comes very close to our house. no other birds replying. I have listened to all the owl sounds and it's nothing like any of those. It's quite a spooky sound.

----------


## Pif29014

It's a Drumming Snipe.

----------


## Corky Smeek

Well done for solving the mystery.

----------

